# Slidysim on Mac with CrossOver :/



## YouCubing (Jul 20, 2015)

I downloaded the Slidysim program on my Mac using CrossOver. Everything went fine until this part in the picture. Can someone tell me what to do?
(lol don't say it cashis)


----------

